# Looking for a female RP partner for Medieval RP {NSFW dark themes political intrigue]



## Kamenriderfire (Aug 23, 2018)

*Looking for someone interested in a long-term role-play who enjoys world-building, a good mix of plot and sexual themes. Dark and twisted plot elements and who can commit to at least multiple posts a day either here or through discord.*

[Starter idea included though this doesn't have to be what we play.]



You are the queen of a wealthy and prosperous kingdom, to your subjects you are known as known as the golden Queen, but to your enemies and even to some who know you best you are known as the iron Queen or even the black Queen. Your husband, unfortunately, was assassinated years ago which has led to you having to take up his mantle as the warrior And commander-in-chief of the Army. Luckily before your husband was murdered you and he bore a son together, your heir to your nation; however once you started to immerse yourself in your work his parenting really went down to is personal Butler and a few of the other staff. You only interact with him when you wanted to either make sure he was doing his studies or occasionally showing only halfhearted interest when he was laid out sick. Now it is your son's 12th birthday it is time for him to really stop being a boy and start to become a man. You want to bring him into your fold and start training him to be the next king; which means courting princesses learning politics and combat, learning how to be a good man and learning how to deal with the current conflicts going on in and around your nation. But you are also being courted by other kings wishing to merge your lands what do you do do you let your son become your confidant or do you just try and use him as your own political pawn, so you keep power? Or do you and he form a more intimate relationship after years of emotional separation, only time will tell?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 25, 2018)

I sense a hint of incest

*Immediately jumps ship and flies away, never to be seen again*


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Aug 25, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I sense a hint of incest
> 
> *Immediately jumps ship and flies away, never to be seen again*


Potential yes though doesn't have to be as I said this is just some general set up.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Apr 10, 2019)

Still looking for someone interested in this idea


----------

